# pre-built (binary pkg) i386-wine → Some explanations needed



## Adrien2002 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi guys !
How is this package built ? Is it made from a chroot ? From FreeBSD/i386 using a different prefix for installation than the usual /usr/local ? I guess it is not mixed with the /usr/local which is used for amd64 binaries and libs !

If I want to build this package the similar way using the sources, can I do it from FreeBSD/amd64 without base from i386 ?

Because the problem is NOT to build it for i386 when you are using an amd64 architecture, the problem is to successfully take it OUT of that chroot without to break the path ! By default, it will look for every libs into /usr/local and will complain about a wrong ELF but all pre-built binary packages are made to use /usr/local. You can't just rename the /usr/local from the chroot into /usr/local32 and make a simlink to the host, all packages will still look for /usr/local because they are built to look for libs there.

Is the solution to use ports and build every packages Wine would need adding /usr/local32 as installation prefix for each ? I only see this solution to be able to correctly use Wine 32 bits into FreeBSD/amd64


----------

